# crankbaits for crappie



## killingtime

i have never used small crankbaits for crappie but if you had to use them alot what would be your pick. thanks. ben


----------



## KWaller

I don't like to fish crankbaits for slabs too much, if I do ill take a rebel, bandit, or strike king series baits and troll for em. Sometimes though, if they are schooled up weird on a tree or in large open areas spread out or along rock banks suspended then I will cast them.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

On the Black River, The Strike King Bitsy Crank 'crawfish' works the best. Pulled out a bunch over big holes in the summer. A few surprise small mouth too.


----------



## killingtime

i doubt if i use them much but i seen a guy last year on buckeye that was tearing them up on a small crank and i just thought i might get a few to throw on some slow days when they are not hitting jigs real good.


----------



## spfldbassguy

When they're feeding fairly shallow I've had some good success using a Strike King Bitsy Pond crank in the Gizzard Shad and Sexy Shad color patterns.


----------



## Intimidator

I've never felt the need to use a crank to target Crappies, I have caught them on small Lucky Craft cranks in MS American Shad color and Small 1.5" jointed Rapalas in Silver Shad, while fishing for Bass...But I have watched SpfldBassGuy tear 'em up on the Bitzy Pond Crank!


----------



## buckzye11

I have some 15 year old Norman Crappie cranks(one of the best Smallmouth lures ever!) that ill throw outside the brush when i'm fishing in the brush with minnows in the Spring, they usually pick up a couple extra keepers. I have one in gold, silver, and chart. The silver black back usualy gets the call. I also have had some luck trolling the smallest glass shad raps for them.


----------



## firstflight111

a 200 or 300 bandit


----------



## wave warrior

small shadrap(or other small,deep crank) remove rear treble, add 4" to 6" 4# leader and a small jig twister!!! deadly on crappie when they are staging in deep water near spawning areas!! i usually troll this set-up to cover more ground and when ya find them work the area hard, game on! sometimes add a splitshot 18" in front to add in depth!


----------



## sherman51

the best little crankbait i have ever used is the 1/4 oz bass magnet. i still use them alot. they started out being made in a guys garage in yourktown indiana under bass hunter lures, then norman lures bought them out. now the only place i know to get then is at normanlures.com they have them in 3 sizes and about a dozen colors. the green looking one with the sparkles has been my best color. and they are killer on white bass, and i have caught a bunch of walleyes on them as well. trolling them they run about 9 ft deep.
sherman


----------



## SeanStone

Bitsy minnows work great, they catch bass of all sorts, blugill, perch, everything really. My pb crappie and largemouth both came off a bitsy minnow. Not saying that if I had been throwing something else at the time I wouldn't have caught them, but they hit it none the less. Once they get out of tune they are a pain to fix though. I have found that to be the case with most small crankbaits. They are cheap, and walmart even carries them if you don't live near a bass pro or don't feel like ordering off line.


----------



## Fish Scalper

Blue/Chrome, mini Yo Zuri. Always killed the Crappie just draggin one of those along on Mosquito while jigging with another rod.


----------



## Photog

I caught a few realy nice ones in the Scioto on Matzuo Nano minnows.


----------



## killingtime

thanks for all the information guys. this is what makes ogf a good place for good information.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

I do well on Snap Beans and WeeCraws. The snap bean is a real killer and a favorite go to crank for me.


----------



## Bluegill_Guru

spfldbassguy said:


> When they're feeding fairly shallow I've had some good success using a Strike King Bitsy Pond crank in the Gizzard Shad and Sexy Shad color patterns.


The Bitsy Pond Minnow is my absolute favorite crankbait to throw for panfish. Crappie and 'Gill tear it up. I have not used any colors besides the Baby Bass pattern though. I need to branch out.


----------



## JimmyC

7thcorpsFA said:


> I do well on Snap Beans and WeeCraws. The snap bean is a real killer and a favorite go to crank for me.


Agree....Yes the snap bean is my favorite also!


----------



## Ðe§perado™

I like using the Ugly Duckling line of crappie lures. They have worked very well for me.


----------



## Scum_Frog

in the summertime in the local reservoirs we will troll small cranks around for walleye.....we cant keep the slabs off.....we will run one deep and one shallow and see where they are.....90% of the fish we catch are 10"+....one of our fav/laziest ways to catch them! lol.....we've hooked into a lot of channels this way and perch.


----------

